# Arteon Headlight beam pattern?



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey guys. Could anyone post up a picture of what their beam pattern looks like in the Arteon? Both casting normally down the road and against a wall?

I'm starting to think mine might be off. Drove the Tiguan tonight for the first time in a while at night, and noticed the lights just seem to be better in my Tig. I've gone through and added both the same DLA options on both, but the Tig behaves exactly like it should, while the Arteon, my lights just seems to be going all over the place. 

Not sure what's going on and I'm wondering if it's aiming. With the Tig, I have the normal pattern you see in most cars:

_____/-_/----

In my Arteon, it looks more like this:


___/--/___/-----


There's a noticable gap between both headlights, where on the Tig, there is not. I'll try to get some pics and put them up so I can show what I mean.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Low beams









All weather 









Low beam 75mph









Lowbeam 60mph












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

No gap here, might be your programming, try turning the dynamic light off and see if the gap goes away.
I am glad everyone has those notches on top of the beam pattern, I was starting to wonder.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

No gap, and normal operation. I have not coded anything (intentionally for these reasons).


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i constantly have other drivers flash me while i drive at night. 
i do believe these headlights produce a lot of glare. wonder if there is a way to adjust the height or if i have to take it to the dealer.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i constantly have other drivers flash me while i drive at night.
> i do believe these headlights produce a lot of glare. wonder if there is a way to adjust the height or if i have to take it to the dealer.


Theres a hex screw on the headlights, ccw to adjust down if i remember right


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Maybe when everyone was coding these additional AFS functions, when setting the standard parameters to clear the errors, the car was not technically level and the lights were off balance? Maybe try resetting again?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Maybe when everyone was coding these additional AFS functions, when setting the standard parameters to clear the errors, the car was not technically level and the lights were off balance? Maybe try resetting again?


I’d go with this, and when clearing the errors do it from outside the car so no extra weight is part of the driver side of the vehicle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Start-up Light Dance*

This is what it looks like at first start, seems to be doing what it's supposed to. I also have the additional AFS functions.

https://youtu.be/-5HYfyQFSFc


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> This is what it looks light at first start, seems to be doing what it's supposed to.
> 
> https://youtu.be/-5HYfyQFSFc


That’s such a cool startup sequence. Wife is starting to look at a new ride, she loves the Volvo S60 but maybe I can convince her to look at an Arteon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Default pattern with AFS enabled and switch on "Auto"










Low-beam only










All-weather light turned on (turns on the corner lights)










hope that helps


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

This does help guys. Mine are the same then. Those notches that G Man is talking about are why I mean as well. The Tig doesn't have those. On there, it's just one continuous line that then raises and continues on the right side. The Arteon looks to have those notches which is for sure a different beam pattern. I guess it's just normal then.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Low beams


I've been playing the **** out of that album.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

M Diddy said:


> I've been playing the **** out of that album.


LOL, my drive to and from work jams!


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i constantly have other drivers flash me while i drive at night.
> i do believe these headlights produce a lot of glare. wonder if there is a way to adjust the height or if i have to take it to the dealer.



I just had another one do that today to me so I flashed him back lol. Maybe because people see four lights on and think our highbeams are on and flash us until we flash them and they go yikes :laugh:


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

VdubArty said:


> I just had another one do that today to me so I flashed him back lol. Maybe because people see four lights on and think our highbeams are on and flash us until we flash them and they go yikes :laugh:


Had my Arteon for 6 months now, never had a car flash at me and I even adjusted the light up because the factory setting was so low. I would check the aim on your headlights.


----------



## ArtyParty (Sep 16, 2019)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i constantly have other drivers flash me while i drive at night.
> i do believe these headlights produce a lot of glare. wonder if there is a way to adjust the height or if i have to take it to the dealer.


Yea I’ve had someone flip me off and many others have flashed their lights at me. I think it’s because I mostly drive on backroads that have a lot of small slopes and dips. If you’re going up a slope and someone’s coming up in front of you they’re gonna get blinded as the lights are very powerful.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Low beams
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sdvolksGTI, I know there is a difference in the Arteon and Tiguan headlights, but I’m curious to know what your 4B long coding configuration looks like for Byte 10 through 12. Very impressed with the beam pattern in the 60 mph and 75 mph pics you’ve posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> sdvolksGTI, I know there is a difference in the Arteon and Tiguan headlights, but I’m curious to know what your 4B long coding configuration looks like for Byte 10 through 12. Very impressed with the beam pattern in the 60 mph and 75 mph pics you’ve posted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I just enabled race light; so I'll see if that changed anything when I go to work in the morning.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Interesting and thank you, are these settings from factory? Your drop down setting is different than mine in Byte 12. Here’s mine after a few tweaks:










When Savvv tried to enable DLA on his 2018 Tiguan he got errors and needed to know the default setting in I believe 09, this is what someone provided him off of OBD11 to clear errors since DLA isn’t present in NAR Tiguans. 










I’m curious to that change/setting also, plan to maybe map your settings in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Noticed FMVSS is Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards and ECE is for the EU, you have FMVSS in Byte 12 while I have ECE R48 in my Byte 12. Wonder why that is, since I did not touch that drop down box. Also do you know what dynamical low beam light, enabled is/does? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

This is from before I changed anything, only picture I took before messing with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Noticed FMVSS is Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards and ECE is for the EU, you have FMVSS in Byte 12 while I have ECE R48 in my Byte 12. Wonder why that is, since I did not touch that drop down box. Also do you know what dynamical low beam light, enabled is/does?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what it does, but it sounded cool. lol


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Turned on all-weather and dynamical low beam and changed my drop down to FMVSS. No errors after running basic. I noticed that my lights aren’t dipping as low at startup. 


https://youtu.be/dV8FqoUMqBA

How was the racing light change? Notice anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I'm not sure what it does, but it sounded cool. lol


I’m wondering if turning on dynamical low beam light is what’s giving you the nice distance at 60 mph?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Low beams
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey sdvolksGTI
I can't seem to get the navigation map on the cluster has shown is your pictures.
Any way you could show me the way?

Thanks man
Alex


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Turned on all-weather and dynamical low beam and changed my drop down to FMVSS. No errors after running basic. I noticed that my lights aren’t dipping as low at startup.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/dV8FqoUMqBA
> ...


It seemed different but not sure how, I need to take a before and after night time video for comparison.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> This is what it looks like at first start, seems to be doing what it's supposed to. I also have the additional AFS functions.
> 
> https://youtu.be/-5HYfyQFSFc


My startup sequence is different than yours and I have not coded anything. Mine go down then out slow, then out quickly then back up. Your projectors seem to be doing individual dances which is not correct from what I can tell.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

AlexSky said:


> Hey sdvolksGTI
> I can't seem to get the navigation map on the cluster has shown is your pictures.
> Any way you could show me the way?
> 
> ...














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> My startup sequence is different than yours and I have not coded anything. Mine go down then out slow, then out quickly then back up. Your projectors seem to be doing individual dances which is not correct from what I can tell.


Would an R line cause a difference by chance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Would an R line cause a difference by chance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, they are the same headlights in SEL, SEL R-Line, SEL-P, and SEL-P R-Line. I would imagine it is due to the coding changes.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can also do it by pressing the up/down arrow when on the Nav MFD page and it will have an option to move the map to the MFD.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I noticed last night when I turned on the all weather lights (fog equivalent), it deactivated the AFS which was interesting.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I noticed last night when I turned on the all weather lights (fog equivalent), it deactivated the AFS which was interesting.


In what way exactly? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> No, they are the same headlights in SEL, SEL R-Line, SEL-P, and SEL-P R-Line. I would imagine it is due to the coding changes.


Figured as much, wasn’t sure if they used different parts/trims of LED lights. Just wanted to confirm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Curious did either of you run the factory reset of lights through the MIB at all before running the basic setting headlight calibration? Never seen it being mentioned, but saw one guy do that in the Australian Tiguan forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I'm not sure what it does, but it sounded cool. lol


I am sooo missing out on all this stuff I need Vag-com....... lots of things to get.... you guys buy it or get someone in area to do it?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VdubArty said:


> I am sooo missing out on all this stuff I need Vag-com....... lots of things to get.... you guys buy it or get someone in area to do it?


Buddy of mine has had it for years, since he no longer has a VW (I’m sure he’ll be back again soon), I’ve held onto it and code away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So went through and translated a couple of items. I’m sure MDF doesn’t apply since we don’t have DLA, but not sure if the other two might be needed or not for some of this coding. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

VdubArty said:


> I am sooo missing out on all this stuff I need Vag-com....... lots of things to get.... you guys buy it or get someone in area to do it?


VCDS was too costly for me, so I went with OBDEleven Pro. no regrets so far.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ice4life said:


> My startup sequence is different than yours and I have not coded anything. Mine go down then out slow, then out quickly then back up. Your projectors seem to be doing individual dances which is not correct from what I can tell.


here's mine, if it helps.

https://youtu.be/Hd4SPtaO1o0


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

beaumisbro said:


> here's mine, if it helps.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Hd4SPtaO1o0


Yeah you coded the same features which appears to be causing the projectors to do additional movements upon startup. I would imagine this will lead to diminished shelf life for the motors. I'll take a vid later.





Reihenmotor5 said:


> In what way exactly?


The headlights stopped turning. They are drastically noticable on the arteon (compared to other vehicles i've had) and I could tell they were standing still. When I turned off the all weather lamps, they returned to normal. I imagine it is because the all weather lamps are also the cornering lamps and therefore it overrides the AFS when the cornering lamps are on all the time as that is technically part of the programming (they work hand in hand- afs and cornering lamps).


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Makes sense since all weather is for vehicles without fogs. Didn’t realize it would limit movement. 

I’d imagine some reduction in shelf life compared to standard/default setup, but I’m sure it meets intended specs by the manufacturer when enabled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So went through and translated a couple of items. I’m sure MDF doesn’t apply since we don’t have DLA, but not sure if the other two might be needed or not for some of this coding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GLW is related to MDF which is DLA. LWR is part of GLW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

VdubArty said:


> I am sooo missing out on all this stuff I need Vag-com....... lots of things to get.... you guys buy it or get someone in area to do it?


I bought mine, and a cheap windows laptop.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I bought mine, and a cheap windows laptop.


you buy yours from here? https://www.ecstuning.com/b-schwaben-by-foxwell-parts/professional-vw-audi-scan-tool/007868sch01b~scf/


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

VdubArty said:


> you buy yours from here? https://www.ecstuning.com/b-schwaben-by-foxwell-parts/professional-vw-audi-scan-tool/007868sch01b~scf/


https://store.ross-tech.com/shop/vchv2_ent/

Got it right from the source.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolks, I see you have eco_mode turned on and from reading that turns off your corner lights and limits light bending/swivel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> sdvolks, I see you have eco_mode turned on and from reading that turns off your corner lights and limits light bending/swivel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was driving in eco mode all last night, and my corner lights and AFS worked the same. The only thing I noticed, as I stated, was that the all weather lights (permanent cornering lights) deactivates AFS, the same as turning the headlight switch from auto to on.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> sdvolks, I see you have eco_mode turned on and from reading that turns off your corner lights and limits light bending/swivel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's only is activated in eco mode. I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> That's only is activated in eco mode or if you select it in the custom drive mode.


Interesting that’s the missing piece from the description I read so I was wondering why yours seemed to be working based upon your startup sequence and pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

beaumisbro said:


> here's mine, if it helps.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Hd4SPtaO1o0


Mine is the same. SD as well. Curious what Ice's startup sequence is like if his is different.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

M Diddy said:


> Mine is the same. SD as well. Curious what Ice's startup sequence is like if his is different.


I sware my projectors are not doing what yours are. They don't independently move on each side. They go down then a 2 quick outs then a normal out then up.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wonder what build dates are on yours, sdvolksGTI and M Diddy? Maybe a change in hardware?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just thinking M Diddy did you enable dynamical low beam light? I know sdvolksGTI did, maybe that’s what is causing the dancing?

Also did either of you reset the lights through the MIB before running basic settings calibration?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Wonder what build dates are on yours, sdvolksGTI and M Diddy? Maybe a change in hardware?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Build 3/19










Are you talking about this reset?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Just thinking M Diddy did you enable dynamical low beam light? I know sdvolksGTI did, maybe that’s what is causing the dancing?
> 
> Also did either of you reset the lights through the MIB before running basic settings calibration?
> 
> ...


I thought they both did, but I didn't. That's why I think they're different.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Build 3/19
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, never seen it as part of the process when these settings were under module 55. Curious if anyone has done it in 4B. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yes, never seen it as part of the process when these settings were under module 55. Curious if anyone has done it in 4B.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not used this reset yet.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I noticed this morning that when I slowed down for an intersection my cornering light faded on, and as I pulled away they faded back off.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I noticed this morning that when I slowed down for an intersection my cornering light faded on, and as I pulled away they faded back off.


That’s intersection with route data



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> That’s intersection with route data
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, now we know that works and what it does.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea it’s cool, and good in a residential area 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Anybody know what enabling highway/city light options in byte 10 does?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Faramarz1 said:


> Anybody know what enabling highway/city light options in byte 12 does?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At high speeds on the highway the beam pattern extends farther down the road and raises. There is some confusion at to what speed it truly kicks on at, I’ve seen as low as 55 and as high as 86 mph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> At high speeds on the highway the beam pattern extends farther down the road and raises. There is some confusion at to what speed it truly kicks on at, I’ve seen as low as 55 and as high as 86 mph.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought that was the function of dynamic low beams


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Faramarz1 said:


> I thought that was the function of dynamic low beams
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe dynamical low beams does something similar but probably has a cutoff speed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Just thinking M Diddy did you enable dynamical low beam light? I know sdvolksGTI did, maybe that’s what is causing the dancing?
> 
> Also did either of you reset the lights through the MIB before running basic settings calibration?
> 
> ...


I have not done either. After I made my changes, I did the Basic settings in 4B to get rid of the error, but that's it. 

I'm only seeing this issue in my Arteon, not in the Tiguan though. The Tig is great. Lights move when they're supposed to and everything seems to work fine. 

In the Arteon, I get the headlights that seem to go crazy and move for no reason at all sometimes, like, when sitting a red light behind a car.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> I have not done either. After I made my changes, I did the Basic settings in 4B to get rid of the error, but that's it.
> 
> I'm only seeing this issue in my Arteon, not in the Tiguan though. The Tig is great. Lights move when they're supposed to and everything seems to work fine.
> 
> In the Arteon, I get the headlights that seem to go crazy and move for no reason at all sometimes, like, when sitting a red light behind a car.


Curious then, do your 4B settings between the Arteon and Tiguan match?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Curious then, do your 4B settings between the Arteon and Tiguan match?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For the most part, yes. I enabled the same setting on both. I need to take a closer look if there's anything different, but, I don't think there is. I'll try to do that tonight when I get home if it isn't too late.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> For the most part, yes. I need to take a closer look if there's anything different, but, I don't think there is. I'll try to do that tonight when I get home if it isn't too late.


I’m curious, I matched mine to sdvolksGTI with the excellent of Eco mode and racing mode. Also wonder what your drop down selection is in this window. sdvolksGTI has FMVSS, while mine showed ECE48. Changed mine to match since ECE is European Union standards and FMVSS is US Federal Motor vehicle safety and standards. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So went through and translated a couple of items. I’m sure MDF doesn’t apply since we don’t have DLA, but not sure if the other two might be needed or not for some of this coding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leuchtweitenregulierung means: Headlamp range adjustment. It's the vertical adjustment of the headlamps either manually by a knob in the cockpit (required on all vehicles within ECE rules) or dynamically via sensors on the axles (required on ECE vehicles with high-lux illumination).


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So went through and translated a couple of items. I’m sure MDF doesn’t apply since we don’t have DLA, but not sure if the other two might be needed or not for some of this coding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last thing you tried to translate is misspelled and means nothing. Gleitende does mean gliding, but the other word is nonsense.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

pilotlars said:


> The last thing you tried to translate is misspelled and means nothing. Gleitende does mean gliding, but the other word is nonsense.


The spelling I grabbed from a post on Ross-Tech and if misspelled why did it translate to something that does line up with the functions of shutters for DLA? Granted at the end of the day it has no bearing on NAR models since we don’t have DLA capable headlights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m curious, I matched mine to sdvolksGTI with the excellent of Eco mode and racing mode. Also wonder what your drop down selection is in this window. sdvolksGTI has FMVSS, while mine showed ECE48. Changed mine to match since ECE is European Union standards and FMVSS is US Federal Motor vehicle safety and standards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this was something I never touched in either car. My Tiguan was set to ECE48. The Arteon was set to FMVSS. I changed around the Arteon last night to ECE48 and then also did a reset of the lights from the HU. I took it out for a small drive after the changes and the lights "seemed" to do much less of the moving back and forth for no reason. I'll need to keep an eye out on the ride home to night too see if they behave any better.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> So this was something I never touched in either car. My Tiguan was set to ECE48. The Arteon was set to FMVSS. I changed around the Arteon last night to ECE48 and then also did a reset of the lights from the HU. I took it out for a small drive after the changes and the lights "seemed" to do much less of the moving back and forth for no reason. I'll need to keep an eye out on the ride home to night too see if they behave any better.


Good to know. Keep us posted, may change that drop down back. My left to right swivel seems to be no different and I wonder why an NAR has ECE and not FMVSS selected. Was hoping to see if my lights at 60 and 75 looked like sdvolksGTI last night, but too much traffic, rain and reflection from overhead lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Good to know. Keep us posted, may change that drop down back. My left to right swivel seems to be no different and I wonder why an NAR has ECE and not FMVSS selected. Was hoping to see if my lights at 60 and 75 looked like sdvolksGTI last night, but too much traffic, rain and reflection from overhead lights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get to work at 5am so avoiding traffic is pretty easy.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Even 5 am here in the DC area isn’t that clear during the work week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I get to work at 5am so avoiding traffic is pretty easy.


Were you able to notice what racing light enabled does?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is some info on the difference between FMVSS 108 vs ECE48










Amazing these standards are from 1993 & 1992 respectively. ECE48 looks to be better. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Were you able to notice what racing light enabled does?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seemed dimmer to me or not as illuminating.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> It seemed dimmer to me or not as illuminating.


Good to know, leaving unchecked. Going to go back to ECE48 per M Diddy’s post and the spec difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So went back into coding changed from FMVSS back to ECE48 this evening for the Tiguan per M Diddy’s post showing his default was ECE48. Did some residential driving and mixed driving. In the videos I noticed at times the low beams intensity fluctuates. Wonder if that’s the dynamical low beam?

https://youtu.be/typSMfGUgNM


https://youtu.be/fm1ofoGzzn4

Following enabled in long coding within 4B:

Highway lights (byte 10 & 12)
City lights 
Rain lights
Intersection lights with route data
Predictive AFS with GPS data
Dynamical low beam light enabled

Turned on fog lights with turn signal/corner lights in adaptations. 

Tonight when I changed back to ECE48 I rebooted the MIB, then did a factory reset of lights within the MIB and stood outside to run basic settings in 4B to clear error before the drives. Startup sequence again goes lower than FMVSS, it almost dips below the hood line but also seems to be a touch higher when finished. I need to record that at the same parking spot as the startup sequence video I did after changing to FMVSS for a true comparison. I finally noticed since I was looking for it that when behind vehicles at stop lights the headlight beam narrows and when back to driving the beam widens. 

Now just need to do some late night highway driving. That’ll probably be tomorrow night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Going to need to do some really late night driving, too much traffic to see highway light. Although for those with dynamical low beam light enabled, anyone notice that the low beams at times can get brighter as needed but not go to high beam? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> .......anyone notice that the low beams at times can get brighter as needed but not go to high beam?.....


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm gonna see what segmented cornering light does, and report back if I notice anything different.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I'm gonna see what segmented cornering light does, and report back if I notice anything different.


Not 100% on this, but I believe that requires shutters which is part of DLA. Are you noticing with dynamical low beams that the intensity varies upon need?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I didn’t notice that, I did notice on the hi-way the beam moved up a bit when it got up to 60mph


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I'm gonna see what segmented cornering light does, and report back if I notice anything different.


Not 100% on this, but I believe that requires shutters which is part of DLA. Are you noticing with dynamical low beams that the intensity varies upon need?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I didn’t notice that, I did notice on the hi-way the beam moved up a bit when it got up to 60mph
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping since it’s a Sunday I can hit it hard on a parkway after this shopping to see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I also checked this multifunction camera byte 7 bit 7











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I also checked this multifunction camera byte 7 bit 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, reasoning or something you saw in another thread?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Interesting, reasoning or something you saw in another thread?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just to see what it would do, experimenting.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Check in the box is on so isn’t that registering as not installed per the pic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Check in the box is on so isn’t that registering as not installed per the pic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point, I just turned it to not installed darn it!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

When you hit 60 mph did you have high beam assist on or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> When you hit 60 mph did you have high beam assist on or not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not.

short drive of the dynamical corning light enabled


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I did not.
> 
> short drive of the dynamical corning light enabled


Was this with the segmented cornering light enabled under Byte 12? What did you notice? I’m going to take a look after I unload groceries. 










I’m starting to wonder if my Custom settings is impacting function. When I showed my friend after doing my initial AFS coding I was driving with my selection at normal. This is my Custom settings with the exception that my drop down is set to sport for AFS:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Was this with the segmented cornering light enabled under Byte 12? What did you notice? I’m going to take a look after I unload groceries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that was with segmented corning lights enabled, It seemed to be smoother and corner farther.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

What’s the error on your MIB?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What’s the error on your MIB?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats the dynamic roadsigns display, it works but the message shows up at start up, and goes away and is in the vehicle data


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Thats the dynamic roadsigns display, it works but the message shows up at start up, and goes away and is in the vehicle data


Copy, wish there was a way to get rid of that message. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Copy, wish there was a way to get rid of that message.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It goes off if I clear this code, but comes back on immediately.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I see that same one, I don’t bother clearing since as you said it comes right back. 

I think I’m going to test again with my selector back to normal and try the segmented cornering lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Copy, wish there was a way to get rid of that message.


Odd, I don't get that message


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

beaumisbro said:


> Odd, I don't get that message


Hmm, how did you do this?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea I’m curious too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Hmm, how did you do this?


iirc I followed one of the Tiguan threads.
Just to clarify, this what I get.

On initial start up:









If I don't come across a speed sign for some time:









Is this different than what you guys are seeing??


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

beaumisbro said:


> iirc I followed one of the Tiguan threads.
> Just to clarify, this what I get.
> 
> On initial start up:
> ...


I get this regardless, even if I’ve passed a speed limit sign. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I get this regardless, even if I’ve passed a speed limit sign.


I watched sdvolksGTi's video again, it looks like he gets a different "error". ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Picture 1 is at start up

Picture 2 and 3 are on all the time. But it only dings at me start up











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Picture 1 is at start up
> 
> Picture 2 and 3 are on all the time. But it only dings at me start up
> 
> ...


Wonder if it’s your coding that’s causing the difference in messages?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I get this regardless, even if I’ve passed a speed limit sign.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same, I never get an error, I only get this message after driving for about 5 mins. It says it is limited, not an error.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Same, I never get an error, I only get this message after driving for about 5 mins. It says it is limited, not an error.


Yea mine says limited not an error


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, so turned on segmented sdvolksGTI, so going to see what that does. I’ve turned off my custom settings with my drive mode. Back to Normal when I first did coding. After tonight’s run, highway time to see if that’s what impacts functions since the selection may override coding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Not sure what I’m looking for with segmented cornering lights. Once again not a good clean and clear stretch on the highway tonight, but I did pop it to 60 mph on the road towards my house where it’s a dark and the lights do raise all be it subtle. I do believe from the little bit I could test tonight that if you set lights to Sport in Custom settings it’s overriding in some way. May go back to default and enable functions like Highway Light, Predictive and Dynamical one by one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

